# insurance.



## jimboR34 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Muchos Help Needed*

People, im trying to get a cd together with absolutely everything there is to know about skylines, from how they came out the factory, to the many ways in which you can mod them, i understand this may take some time, but but im willing to put the time in, so what im asking is can all you skyline guru's tell me where i can get pieces of info, facts pics etc, whatever you guys know, id like to learn about. Cheers.
Jimbo.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

All the info you'll ever need is on this site, just take a look around

Paul :smokin:


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Oh... and you'll probably need more than 1 CD  

Paul


----------



## Meister (Mar 21, 2003)

just make it a dvd


----------

